# Advanced Game Tweaks



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2006)

I've started this thread so that we can share some advanced tweak/settings with others, which'll help play *ANY games*, smoother on  low/mid end PC's.

the tweaks i've mentioned are for *NFS Most Wanted*, & were originally suggested by "Koroush Ghazi" from "TweakGuides.com"  All CREDITS to him.				
check out this site for the Tweaks.
*www.tweakguides.com/NFSMW_1.html

And for  Registry Tweaks go here
*www.tweakguides.com/NFSMW_7.html

I did some experiments with the registry tweaks, & found the following settings smoothen the gameplay on low end PC's.(like mine's)

Goto this key = "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Most Wanted",

While doing the Registry Tweaks *Dont* change the *Cache size* if you have less than or just 512MB RAM, b'coz i tried that & the game crashed. Increase the value only when you have more than 512MB RAM (e.g. if you have 640MB or 768MB RAM, then try increasing that value. 
NEVER reduce the default value, you can increase but dont reduce.

If you have set the *Virtual Memory* on your PC to more than 500MB (max & min should be set the same), then You can change the *SwapSize* to something like this--"4194304000"  which equals to 500MB or "5033164800" which equals to 600MB.
This swap size is nothing but the space set  on your HDD by the game to store some (frequently used) DATA.

Trust me when i had only 256MB RAM on my PC with Onboard Gfx(P4-3.06GHz; M/B-Intel 915G; gfx- Intel GMA 900), & changing this _swap-size_ really smoothened the game play. 

I play the game with no problem what so ever in 800*600 resolution, with "Car Reflection Update" set at 1st level, "World Level of Detail" set to 2nd level, Particle System = ON, Road Reflection  at 1st level.

You can also change the values of Road Reflection, ParticleSystem, OverBight from 0 to 1, That is to turn them ON. (it'll work better on PC's having 512MB or more RAM.

Check this pic for the settings= *img216.imageshack.us/img216/6901/mwregsitryma7.th.jpg  

I used TuneUp Utilites 2006 Registy Editor, its really easy to use, & if you do some mistakes, you can  UNDO that change in it (just like Ctrl+Z).


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 15, 2006)

awesome work by you s18000rpm,
it really speeded up the same game, by doing the registry tweaks as said.

I have fixed virtual memory size as 1024MB(both max and min). could you
please tell what swap size can be kept? My RAM is 256MB.

i also need tweaks to speed up "Elder Scrolls 4:Oblivion". any help please.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2006)

@abhi_10_20, when you have 1GB of virtual memory, then you can experiment with different values of "swap size" & see the results.
{Note- do not set the swap size to the max. of the virtual memory} 

If you want to set it to say 800MB or 900MB, then multiply the value you want (800 or 900) with-- 8388608 --. (e.g. i want to set the value as 850MB, then i've to do this-> "8388608*850=7130316800". put the answer in the registry).

I dont know about the Oblivion, i've never installed that. check here *www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_1.html , & for tweaks here *www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_8.html
& About Oblivion, i think you should get a RAM upgrade. Your PC doestn meet the min. RAM requirement. check here *www.oblivionportal.com/info/systemreq.php


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Can someone confirm if the Blur and reflections exist on a MX 4000 ?


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 16, 2006)

ya somewhat..i use  a  mx 4000 ..and most wanted works fine only on low settings ..medium also the game freezes for 1-2 sec in between..sometimes


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes right but I dont see a blur effect nor proper car reflections or the leaves flying, it looks like a 2D cartoon to me


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Yes right but I dont see a blur effect nor proper car reflections or the leaves flying, it looks like a 2D cartoon to me



for car reflections you have to go into the "Advanced Video Settings" in the game menu, & set the "reflections update rate" manually. (set it to 1st level).
If you want to see leaves, you have to set "World Level of Detail" to 1st level & "Road Reflections" to 1st or 2nd level.

& if you want the extras, like blur effect, overbright..., download this tool "NFSMW Gfx. Optimizer" *nfscars.net/file.php?do=info&section=nfs9&id=6191  & configure.

Its better to turn ON the Road Reflection via Registry if its not done yet. see the above pic. by doing this the road looks better & of course you'll see the leaves.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 16, 2006)

thanx...for the link.hope this works out..and better and smoothger graphcs..
lol lol i m expecting too mcuh from..tht baby mx4000


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

@s18000rpm - Thats the issue, there is no such option really, just 2 togglers, one for the res. and another for l.o.d. Well, its an MX afterall... gotta get a new one soon, even XGL lags


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm - Thats the issue, there is no such option really, just 2 togglers, one for the res. and another for l.o.d. Well, its an MX afterall... gotta get a new one soon, even XGL lags



Now on that screen *PRESS 2* .(not the Num. Pad key but the key Pad 2).
Now the Advanced Settings Screen appears. In this screen, move the sliders to one place for 1st level & 2 places for 2nd level.... Now Configure the settings as i described in the previous reply, OR experiment with the settings.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah lol didnt notice that  This new interface sucks lol... thanks a ton, let me see if I can crank something more up


----------



## Stalker (Aug 17, 2006)

@go_gamez & QwertyManiac
the geforce mx series does not have pixel shader support.
no motion blur, high visual tratment, rain effect, overbright & other bloom effects are avaliable for this card

can we discuss abt F.E.A.R. tweaks??? plz...........


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 17, 2006)

Rain Effect and Reflections work fine but the glosses look dizzy. No leaves and blur effect, thats all


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 17, 2006)

Stalker said:
			
		

> can we discuss abt F.E.A.R. tweaks??? plz...........



Well i think there isnt any Registry tweaks for FEAR, but check out this site, *www.tweakguides.com ,its got tweaks for all kinds of games

For advanced tweaks for FEAR go here *www.tweakguides.com/FEAR_7.html

And do *Download* this 175 page(2MB) "pdf" file *TweakGuides Tweaking Companion Version 3.1* from here *www.tweakguides.com/TGTC.html

Its really useful


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 18, 2006)

Guys!
Today while googling for something, I found this site:

*www.cheatchannel.com/

Though I'm not a game freak, but may be this site will be useful for u guys?
It contains thousands of game cheat codes. Pls take a look there!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 24, 2006)

You can change the SwapSize for all most all EA games, like F1, Underground 1-2...

About the values ,I'll update on this next week.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 24, 2006)

does any1 know abt any farcry tweaks tat will make the game load super-fast??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 25, 2006)

@Stalker
you may find something useful here *www.tweakguides.com/Farcry_7.html


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2006)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> I have fixed virtual memory size as 1024MB(both max and min). could you
> please tell what swap size can be kept? My RAM is 256MB.



Fixing the max and min memory size is good , i always do that . Its recommended to have the virtual memory double the size of ur physical memory . So if you have 256MB ram you should really try the double value . 

Also there are softwares which defrag your pagefile , try them out and see if u gain anything from that. 
Try cacheman if u havent tried it yet , its a very useful piece of software , i played doom on 256 MB  of ram with help of chacheman freeing up ram.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 26, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Fixing the max and min memory size is good , i always do that . Its recommended to have the virtual memory double the size of ur physical memory .
> 
> Why is it that it should always be double the physical memory?
> What really happens behind, doing this?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 26, 2006)

NOT much of Difference. Even DIGIT reccomends 1GB Virtual Memory. (read the "Fast Track Windows XP ")

My experience with 1GB Virtual Memory== i think GTA3 game thought, the Virtual Mem.  was a real RAM & the game ran really choppy(this is when i had 256MB RAM), i changed it to 700MB & then it ran smoothly.

Other than this i haven't experienced any down side.

Currently i have 512 MB RAM & 1GB Virtual mem.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 26, 2006)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> tarey_g said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stalker (Aug 26, 2006)

Here some *FEAR* tweaks

1) goto the user directory,
usually C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Monolith Productions\FEAR
open settings.cfg using notepad, set "BitDepth" from 32 to 16. save the file as read-only
2) goto the performance>graphics option............set the resolution to 640 x 480 and enable pixel doubling. now the game will be rendered at 320 x 240.........the textures look pathetic!!!........now set the FSAA to 2x or 4x and wallah, the textures are sharp and clear without any performance loss.

this enabled me to play fear on my 1.6 GHZ p4, 256 133Mhz SDRAM, a 128 mb FX5200 8x agp card (running in 4x mode.....i have a 4x AGP slot) very smoothly.......

hope this post was helpful to some........


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 26, 2006)

Stalker said:
			
		

> goto the performance>graphics option............set the resolution to 640 x 480 and enable pixel doubling. now the game will be rendered at 320 x 240.........the textures look pathetic!!!........now the game will be rendered at 320 x 240.........the textures look pathetic!!!........now set the FSAA to 2x or 4x and wallah, the textures are *sharp and clear* without any performance loss.



i bet textures can not look shap or clear at 320x240 having fsaa on , the textures will look blurred with no sharp edges on this resolution with fsaa .


----------



## Stalker (Aug 27, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> i bet textures can not look shap or clear at 320x240 having fsaa on , the textures will look blurred with no sharp edges on this resolution with fsaa .



no dude, it appears as if i'm playing fear at 640 x 480 by doing the above tweak, and its a lot faster 2...


----------



## koolkapoor (Aug 27, 2006)

great tweaks guys,fear is running like greased thunder with the tweaks enabled on my e6400


----------



## Stalker (Aug 27, 2006)

@tarey_g
check this screenshot...........the texture resolution is set to low,but the quality is same as in 640 x 480 & the game runs damn fast!! even faster at 16 bit!!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 27, 2006)

Any tweaks for hitman blood money??


----------



## icecool (Aug 30, 2006)

How the hell do i play penumbra provided by digit in Aug 2006 dvd
i got a P-4 3.00gigs 128mb onboard gfx 512 MB ram

The game just stops just as the story is completed
__________
got 1Gb virtual memory


----------



## Stalker (Sep 2, 2006)

*HOW TO ENABLE SHADER MODEL 3.0 IN NFS MW*

guys, download 3danalyser, after installation select the game exe file, and select emulate *pixel shader caps* from the *hardware Limits* section. Save the batch file & run the game.

Doing this i was able to enable Shadow detail & rain effect is NFS: MW on my FX5200 (pixel shader 2.0). Trust me, the gfx looked the same when i had played the game on my friends 6200TC

Refer this thread to download 3danalyser, can also help in emulating HW T&L and running games on onboard gfx
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35439

SPECIAL THANKS to tarey_g


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 4, 2006)

guys any tweaks for dataone ping times?

my pings are so high(in the range of 300ms) that i am not able to play most games in multiplayer. i try playiing farcry but the lag so ho much that by the time i see a opponent he has already fragged me... 

Please tell me there are some tweaks....

my pings
www.yahoo.com............334ms
www.google.com............334ms
www.yahoo.co.in............93ms
www.google.co.in...........325ms
www.thinkdigit.com.........390ms

anything above 100ms is bad news for myltipayer fps.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 4, 2006)

Rollercoaster - No way man, same here, 350 ms for Gunz Online and Ragnarok, its the feckin ISP


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2006)

Bloody ping to my dataone server(59.95.160.1) is 86ms , this should be not more than 30ms. 

i traced route to google.com and got this

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [66.102.7.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

_1    88 ms    87 ms    86 ms  59.95.160.1
  2   146 ms   147 ms   148 ms  218.248.249.101
  3   149 ms   146 ms   148 ms  218.248.249.69
  4   148 ms   148 ms   148 ms  218.248.249.53
  5   148 ms   147 ms   147 ms  218.248.255.9
  6   146 ms   148 ms   145 ms  218.248.255.10
  7   404 ms   406 ms   404 ms  202.54.185.250
  8   654 ms   648 ms   628 ms  59.163.16.146.static.vsnl.net.in [59.163.16.146]

  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10   420 ms   418 ms   419 ms  72.14.236.213
 11   421 ms   420 ms   429 ms  216.239.46.14
 12   442 ms   435 ms   431 ms  66.249.95.244
 13   441 ms   444 ms   436 ms  216.239.46.44
 14   428 ms   428 ms   434 ms  72.14.236.11
 15   443 ms   433 ms   432 ms  72.14.233.129
 16   437 ms   446 ms   431 ms  72.14.233.144
 17   433 ms   435 ms   432 ms  216.239.49.54
 18   430 ms   443 ms   430 ms  66.102.7.99_

The first hop to my dataone server is freakin 86ms and 430ms to google .arrrrrgh .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 4, 2006)

why the hell is it so? what are the dataone guys doing wrong?

They must have thougth this over while starting this service..
or may be it is our wretched telephone system Grrrrrrr....

I really hate it. i have broadband and i cant play multiplayer games...
__________
And we thought that india has gone broadband!!!
I think the 56dialups must be giving better ping times...
__________
Here is my trace to google.com

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [66.102.7.147]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    27 ms    27 ms    30 ms  59.94.128.1
  2    76 ms   116 ms    76 ms  218.248.248.33
  3    86 ms    71 ms    75 ms  218.248.248.38
  4    79 ms    80 ms    81 ms  218.248.249.29
  5    76 ms    76 ms    76 ms  218.248.255.1
  6    80 ms    78 ms    78 ms  218.248.255.2
  7   109 ms   105 ms   106 ms  125.16.156.25
  8   107 ms   106 ms   108 ms  202.56.223.1
  9   114 ms   108 ms   100 ms  59.145.11.69
 10   347 ms   345 ms   345 ms  203.208.168.241
 11   353 ms   361 ms   351 ms  203.208.149.25
 12   315 ms   315 ms   325 ms  72.14.197.165
 13   315 ms   323 ms   311 ms  209.85.130.6
 14   319 ms   307 ms   311 ms  72.14.233.131
 15   314 ms   308 ms   316 ms  72.14.233.144
 16   315 ms   318 ms   311 ms  66.102.7.147
__________
I did a whois lookup on the addresses and you wont believe what i found..
The first 9 ip addresses belong to bsnl.. 
Packets keep bouncing around in the BSNL network till they reach Hop 10,  203.208.168.241 which is 'SingTel Internet Exchange' based in singapore.

Can anyone explaing why the packets are not sent to a internet exchange after maybe a couple of hops? are so many hops normal??

the samething happens from HOP 12 to 16, they all belong to Google Inc.

*Can someone from someother country do a trace route and past it here*
__________
same stuff happens with all the other websites... the first 9 hops are all BSNL


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 5, 2006)

man your ping to ur own server is 27 ms , compared to my 86 ms , wth  . lucky u


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Sep 5, 2006)

i am new to registry, where should i type this,
Goto this key = "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Most Wanted",


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 6, 2006)

shashank_digitreader said:
			
		

> i am new to registry, where should i type this,
> Goto this key = "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Most Wanted",



Goto "Start->run-> type "regedit" without quotes.'
the REGISTRY EDITOR opes up.
in the registry editor click "Edit" & then "Find". Now paste/type the keyword.--> HKEY_LO..... & press "find next"

*WARNING*::: DO NOT DELETE or EDIT any OTHER KEY's in the REGISTRY.  just follow the Instruction (of this thread) & you're system will be fine.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Sep 10, 2006)

how can i use these tweaks to age of empires 3 and max payne 2?


----------



## ketanbodas (Sep 15, 2006)

The fear tweaks are good stalker. Thank You.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 5, 2007)

Registry Tweaks- NFS Carbon

Goto this key = *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Carbon*

*To Speed Up the Game Loading*
If you have set the *Virtual Memory* on your PC to more/equal to *~700MB* (max & min should be set the same), then You can change the *SwapSize* to something like this--"4194304000"  which equals to 500MB or "*5033164800*" (i recommend) which equals to 600MB.

This swap size is nothing but the space set  on your HDD by the game to store some (frequently used) DATA.

*To Speed Up Game*
Change the Value for *CahceSize* from default to *3044530176* (which equals to 362.93MB). [try increasing this value if you have *1GB RAM*

CacheSize deals with RAM usage.

You can also change the values of Road Reflection, ParticleSystem, OverBight from 0 to 1, That is to turn them ON. (it'll work better on PC's having 512MB+ RAM (less slow down during rain/smog) & decent gfx. card/onboard.

refer this pic 
*img241.imageshack.us/img241/8448/nfscregistryeditedvk8.th.jpg
*Special Thanks to @Tech_mastermind for providing this pic*  *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/victory.gif 

For NFS Most Wanted Registry Tweaks click here 

calculation goes like this-> 1024x1024x8=*8388608* (all bit & bytes stuff )
now the value in bytes for 500MB=> 500x8388608=4194304000


----------



## akshayt (Jan 5, 2007)

In MW one should set the cache size to 10/3 times the default cache. I don't know about low end systems, but systems which have 1-2GB RAM should work fine.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 5, 2007)

Some updates for *Registry Tweaks for NFS Carbon*
=>NFS Carbon registry pic added


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey could you guys please tell me some tweaks for FIFA07..... coz my fifa07 is causing me a lot of problems..... I have Intel P4 2.4Ghz, 512MB RAM and a 256MB FX 5200 gfx card.... even though, i have problems with my FIFA07 menus..... it takes a long time change from one screen to another (about 30 secs!!!!). Changing players are a headache..... coz when one player is selected in the squad.... i have to select another player the screen just becomes dead for about 10-15secs. then it comes back to life again!!!!! Is this a problem with my config??? My friends play the game with much better performance and with inferior config!!!! Please help me find some tweaks and solve this problem!!!!


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 9, 2007)

hell_storm2004 said:
			
		

> Hey could you guys please tell me some tweaks for FIFA07..... coz my fifa07 is causing me a lot of problems..... I have Intel P4 2.4Ghz, 512MB RAM and a 256MB FX 5200 gfx card.... even though, i have problems with my FIFA07 menus..... it takes a long time change from one screen to another (about 30 secs!!!!). Changing players are a headache..... coz when one player is selected in the squad.... i have to select another player the screen just becomes dead for about 10-15secs. then it comes back to life again!!!!! Is this a problem with my config??? My friends play the game with much better performance and with inferior config!!!! Please help me find some tweaks and solve this problem!!!!



nope that shud not happen...maybe a background service is runnin...disable antivirus and firewall and try...try re-installin


----------



## akshayt (Jan 10, 2007)

try optimizing and formatting your machine before anything else.


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Jan 10, 2007)

what kinds of optimizations should i do???? Formatting at this time is not possible coz i have a lots of other data in the drive and no free space....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 16, 2007)

Good posts and follow up S18000rpm. Reputation points for you!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank You.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 16, 2007)

hell_storm2004 said:
			
		

> Hey could you guys please tell me some tweaks for FIFA07..... coz my fifa07 is causing me a lot of problems..... I have Intel P4 2.4Ghz, 512MB RAM and a 256MB FX 5200 gfx card.... even though, i have problems with my FIFA07 menus..... it takes a long time change from one screen to another (about 30 secs!!!!). Changing players are a headache..... coz when one player is selected in the squad.... i have to select another player the screen just becomes dead for about 10-15secs. then it comes back to life again!!!!! Is this a problem with my config??? My friends play the game with much better performance and with inferior config!!!! Please help me find some tweaks and solve this problem!!!!




1. Does this happen even if u set ur graphics quality to low
2. check the nvidia control panel to see that u have not created a profile with high AA/AF settings or ur Global settings are not set to high, if yes then switch back to 'Application Controlled'
3. Disable all network adapters and try. could be that u have enabled automatic updates/news ticker and the game is trying to connect to the website
4. Did u modify the save game files(especially 'A.Profiles')? OR if u create a new profile then does the same happen
5. Is the normal CPU usage normal(low?), Use process explorer or other software to log the CPU usage of the game and see if other processes are using more CPU or interfering. Alternatively Start the game, Alt tab to desktop, start task manager, right click the game process in task manager and increase the priority to High. If this solves the delay issue then some other task/service in interfering.
6. Disable all startup programs(use diagnostic Startup) via msconfig and then try the game.
7. Check then ur CPU/GPU are not over heating during them game. if yes then the automatic safeguard of 'Core Slowdown' might be causing the problem
8. Remove all USB devices/printers and then try the game
9. Any other games affected?
10. say thank you


----------

